# Rate My Life Quiz



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

This is really funny. Here's the link: http://www.monkeyquiz.com/life/rate_my_life.html

My results:
Mind: 4.6
Body: 6.1
Spirit: 5
Friends/Family: 5
Love: 7.7
Finance: 4.2


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Life: 3.9
Mind: 4.2
Body: 4.8
Spirit: 5
Friends/Family: 2.6
Love Life: 0
Finance: 5.5

Huh that's kind of depressing


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Life: 3.2 
Mind: 2.5 
Body: 3.9 
Spirit: 2.5 
Friends/Family: 2.4 
Love: 0 
Finance: 3.2 

Pretty much.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Life: 4.1
Mind: 3.4
Body: 4.5
Spirit: 6.4
Friends/Family: 4.3
Love: 0
Finance: 5.2


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Life: 5.4
Mind: 6.2
Body: 5.3
Spirit: 6.3
Friends/Family: 2.1
Love: 1.4
Finance: 4.5

I wonder how I got a 1.4 in love... Thought I'd get a 0 for sure.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Life: 2.7 
Mind: 2.1 
Body: 2.9 
Spirit: 3.5 
Friends/Family: 0 
Love: 0 
Finance: 5.3 

It seems I have money, but lack friends & love. What a shocker. I see that at least one of you beats me on Finance -- they forgot to ask if you have a 7 figure net worth & a degree in Finance, which would likely have pushed me higher there.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Life: 6.6
Mind: 7.0
Body: 8.4
Spirit: 6.8
Friends/Family: 2.9
Love: 0
Finance: 8.4

It doesn't always matter how much money you have, it is your attitude towards what you do with your money that is important.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Rate My Life Quiz*



Classified said:


> Life: 6.6
> Mind: 7.0
> Body: 8.4
> Spirit: 6.8
> ...


Speak for yourself ... :b I could travel more worry less about health care, get more/the help needed for SA, not have to worry about paying for car insurance...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Life: 5
Mind: 4.7
Body: 8 
Spirit: 4
Friends/Family: 1.5
Love: 0 
Finance: 5.8

Hah, right... my active and fulfilling life is certainly worthy of a 5 on a ten-point scale. The score can probably be attributed to my total indifference towards everything.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Life: 4.9 
Mind: 5.6 
Body: 6.4 
Spirit: 4.5 
Friends/Family: 1.8 
Love: 2.1 
Finance: 3.5


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Life: 4.4
Mind: 4
Body: 4.3
Spirit: 6.3
Friends/Family: 3.3
Love: 7.7
Finance: 1.8


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Life: 4.5
Mind: 3.9
Body: 7.7
Spirit: 4
Friends/Family: 2
Love: 0
Finance: 2.4


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: re: Rate My Life Quiz*



R said:


> Speak for yourself ... :b I could travel more worry less about health care, get more/the help needed for SA, not have to worry about paying for car insurance...


I will agree that it is nice to have a $5,000 safety net in savings before you can relax a little and not have to worry about where the money will come from to pay next month's bills. I can travel a lot and since I do a lot of stuff that doesn't cost money, my trips don't cost very much. But still, your line of thinking is how am I going to pay someone else, instead of how do I get other people to pay me.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mind: 3.3
Body: 5.5
Spirit: 6.4
Friends/Family: 3.8
Love: 0
Finance: 1.6


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Life: 4.5
Mind: 4.3
Body: 4.9
Spirit: 5.5
Friends/Family: 2.3
Love: 0
Finance: 5.2


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Life: 6.4
Mind: 7
Body: 5.9
Spirit: 6.7
Friends/Family: 3.2
Love: 1.5
Finance: 5.2

Out of 10? I got a D in Life.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Life: 6.8
Mind: 7.4
Body: 9
Spirit: 7.7
Friends/Family: 2.9
Love: 0
Finance: 7.9

Sounds about right :yes

-Ryan


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Life: 2.6
Mind: 2.3
Body: 4.9
Spirit: 1.8
Friends/Family: 1.9
Love: 3
Finance: 2.9

...i'm a serious loser.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Life: 4
Mind: 4.2
Body: 6.6
Spirit: 4
Friends/Family: 5.6
Love: 1.8
Finance: 3.7


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Life- 7.4
Mind- 6.7
Body- 6.6
Spirit- 9.2
Friends/Family- 7.7
Love- 9.1
Finance- 6.8

:fall


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: re: Rate My Life Quiz*



hurricane-nut said:


> Life- 7.4
> Mind- 6.7
> Body- 6.6
> Spirit- 9.2
> ...


Wowza. You got really high on love.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Life: 3.7
Mind: 2.9
Body: 6.7
Spirit: 4.2
Friends/Family: 2.1
Love: 0
Finance: 7.4

My love kicks ***, err wait, 0 is bad huh? nevermind then ...ha surprise surprise


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Life: 4.8 
Mind: 5 
Body: 4.4 
Spirit: 4.5 
Friends/Family: 3.2 
Love: 0 
Finance: 8.8


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Life: 4.7 
Mind: 4.6 
Body: 5.7 
Spirit: 4.5 
Friends/Family: 2.4 
Love: 0 
Finance: 6.9 

Apparently finance is the only thing going well in my life. I don't like how agnostic and undecided were the same category.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Life: 6
Mind: 5.1
Body: 4.8
Spirit: 6.8
Friends/Family: 6.2
Love: 0
Finance: 7.4


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Life: 4.8
Mind: 5.2
Body: 5.9
Spirit: 4.1
Friends/Family: 2.3
Love: 0
Finance: 7.8


----------

